

Google Maps: Underwater Street View - kapkapkap
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=heron+island+resort&hl=en&ll=-23.442896,151.906584&spn=0.008357,0.016512&sll=-23.442794,151.915555&layer=c&cid=17997865933213515154&panoid=CWskcsTEZBNXaD8gG-zATA&cbp=13,13.3,,0,-4.97&gl=us&hq=heron+island+resort&t=m&z=17&cbll=-23.442896,151.906584

======
qwertzlcoatl
Apple's map app has plenty of streets located in the sea too.

